

Bannerman (YC S14) Acquires LawnLove (YC S14) - nnnnnn
http://lawnlove.getbannerman.com/

======
_sentient
As incoming CEO of Bannerman, I would like to thank Jonathan Chin for his
contributions to this point. His efforts have been truly instrumental, and we
all owe him a debt of gratitude.

I am excited to begin executing on our newly formed mission of making lawns
safer, happier spaces, while also striving to make the world a better place.

 _foot stomp_

~~~
ylhert
and this is just the beginning

